# Half Decent Dslr?



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

What sort of price would I be looking at to get a decent DSLR?

I have got a Canon Eos film slr I've had for maybe 8 years

Unfortunately the zoom lens I bought with it packed up, so now I'm back to the standard lens

I'm kind of thinking I may as well go digital rather than pay to get the lens fixed


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Keep an eye bout in sales, I picked a a great Nikon D70 kit from here


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

I will do


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I shall be selling my Sony Alpha 100 at the weekend, with short zoom, case, card and 42mm lens adaptor. Original packaging, too.

Selling to buy another Sony!

Watch the sales forum....


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Sony another good on with access to a great lens system


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I bought a Canon Rebel d350 with kit 55mm lens on ebay for 190 quid last year, does all I need it to..... Your EOS lens's should work with it too...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If you have no grand plans in mind or high level specifications to meet, most of the 12-15mp APS format bodies/kits will get the job done without excessive cost. As Jason said, a Canon will allow you to use your existing AF lens.

Later,

William


----------

